# 434 hydraulics



## dauphin.n2 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello, new to the forum-looking for some advice re my 434. The hydraulics occasionally completely stop working but then come to life after 20 mins or so of running, very often there is not a problem at all. Checked the level and run with the plug out to try and relieve any air. Any ideas on what could be the cause?
Many thanks.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum dauphin! When was the last time the transmission/hyd. oil and filter was changed? Could be possible contaminated oil that is freezing in cold weather. Once the water contamination thaws out the hydraulics work fine. 

I would recommend you put a pressure test gauge on the system to observe what is taking place with the hydaulics do not work. This should give you an idea if it is a hyd. pump problem.


----------

